# President Bush



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

*What do you think of Dubya?*​
He's great! America's never had a better president!14.35%I like him00.00%He's okay, it doesn't really matter to me00.00%I don't like him730.43%I HATE HIM WITH A FIREY PASSION AND I WISH SOMEONE WOULD BOMB THE BUSH ADMINISTRATION730.43%Everyone from my country dislikes him. A lot.834.78%


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

this is mostly directed towards people outside of the US, but if you are from the US, don't hesitate to vote.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

I voted a strong, confident NUMBER 5!!!
 
*I HUGG NAYASHI*


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Moved to "That's Life". Non-DP related poll.
D 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> Moved to "That's Life". Non-DP related poll.
> D 8)


You've KILLED THE MOOD! I love this polll!

I luv you Dreamer... I ALWAYS *DID*.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

honey..

youve only scratched the surface.

AHEM, (sleepy tries to do her best morpheus impression as she offers you the red pill)

take a trip down the rabbit hole and peep dis.

http://www.rense.com/general57/aale.htm

if youre a bush hater its sure to make your nipples go erect. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

sleepingbeauty said:


> honey..
> 
> youve only scratched the surface.
> 
> ...


  Poor George BUSHH...
 *sad*

I feel really... SORRY, for him, y'knoww?

He's a POOR lil ferret


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I think Stanley Hilton is trying to join his niece Paris on the list of "The Biggest Jokes in America." These conspiracy theories are great ways of making money for someone like him who has enough credentials to pretend to sound legitimate.

Tupac is still alive also.

Also, if you want to plan a self-attack, you don't go flying planes into the WORLD TRADE Center. Good way to ruin your economy. Maybe the Empire State Building or Chrysler Building.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> I think Stanley Hilton is trying to join his niece Paris on the list of "The Biggest Jokes in America." These conspiracy theories are great ways of making money for someone like him who has enough credentials to pretend to sound legitimate.
> 
> Tupac is still alive also.
> 
> Also, if you want to plan a self-attack, you don't go flying planes into the WORLD TRADE Center. Good way to ruin your economy. Maybe the Empire State Building or Chrysler Building.


Yup, conspiracy theories like this are absolutely ludicrous. I am not a conspiracy theorist at all. I'll listen to an idea, but when it makes absolutely no sense, I can smell it a mile off.

I just read an article in Scientific American Mind. It talked about belief in conspiracies. Very interesting.

Simply put, "Conspiracy theories offer attractively simple explanations for a chaotic world. So we must be careful about what to believe."

I highly recommend the article. I think you can read it for free as this is an inaugural issue... http://www.sciammind.com ... See the article *Secret Powers EVERYWHERE*. The internet is a particularly fertile ground for spreading conspiracy theories.

When we feel powerless we try to make sense out of horrendous events in the easiest manner possible.

"Experience shows that many conspiracies are made, but few succeed." wrote Niccolo Machiavelli, the famous theoretician of power, in his classic 1532 book The Prince."

"*How to create a conspiracy:*

1. Doubt that anything in the world happens by chance, especially when it comes to disaster. Dismiss out of hand any existing explanation of an extreme event.

2. Take seemingly unrelated events, omens, or statements and give them new meaning.

3. Name an enemy

4. Expose evil intentions, the more common the better [this is common in anti-semitism/racism]

5. Discredit authorities, politicians and officials as stupid or as being paid by the enemy.

6. Establish a club of perpertrators and cite it as proof of your thoery.

7. Shield yourself from detractors and declare them to be wrong or in the pay of the enemy.

8. Issue warnings of looming evil acts by the conspiracy and stress to take need against them.

9. Call for people to be alert, for more helpers and for financial contributions."

Sigh,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I admit this pisses me off so much, I didn't even know what the name "Dubya" stood for until recently. Had to look it up!

The JFK conspiracy theory and Michael Moore's 9/11 conspiracy theory really fit the above criteria. It's almost a cultlike mentality. I suppose it could be considered cult mentality.

Pissed at conspiracies,
Dreamer
Off my soapbox now.
:shock: 8) 
In the spirit of healthy debate.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

PPS, I am far from a lover of George Bush, but this kind of stuff is nothing new. Dear Lord, they can't give up on Princess Diana's death yet. She died in 1997!!!!!!


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

what does dubya stand for?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've never really thought about it but just assumed it is the "W" in just George W. Bush. "dubya" is how some people pronounce "W" in the South.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

For those of you who haven't spent much time in the Southeast U.S., can I just tell you that when you watch movies in which people are doing Southern accents, 95% of the time they have them all wrong. Actors almost always try to use the old Southern Aristocratic dialect which you might hear in movies like "Forrest Gump" or "O, Brother where art thou?" as the universal dialect. That's OK in movies which take place in the past like the ones I just mentioned because people used to talk like that, but when you see actors talking like that in movies which are supposed to take place in the present, like Nicholas Cage in "Con-Air," it is all wrong and embarassing. The only people I have ever heard talk like that are people's grandparents who are all at least 80 years old by now. Occasionally I will come across some people from Alabama or Mississippi in their 50s or 60s who talk like that, but that is very rare.

People from big cities tend to have less of an accent, but if they do have a noticeable one it sounds more like George W. Bush's or Matthew McConaghey or something. The more rural or "*******" accent is more along the lines of Billy Bob Thornton or Holly Hunter.

I could talk all day about this because I can't watch movies with horrible Southern accents. Most of them are just way off. Something about it really pisses me off. Hollywood.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> I've never really thought about it but just assumed it is the "W" in just George W. Bush. "dubya" is how some people pronounce "W" in the South.


Gimp you're smart, LOL. I always thought it was pronounced DOO-bya and it made no sense at all.

I Googled and found this. Learn something new every day.

*The use of "Dubya" as a reference to President Bush is increasingly common. What is its origin? 
Aziz M. Ahsan, Hopewell Junction, N.Y.

Columnist Molly Ivins coined it in 1995; it's the spelled-out Texas-drawl version of Bush's middle initial (for "Walker"). Her editor at the "Fort Worth Star-Telegram" tells us Ivins "owned 'Dubya' from the mid-'90s to 1999, then it caught on with everyone else." Well, not really everyone. Close friends call Bush "George W." His dad sometimes calls him "Quincy," a reference to John Quincy Adams, the only son of a president to become president. And almost everybody else calls him "Mr. President." The formality of the Oval Office has not dashed Bush's affinity for nicknames: Condoleezza Rice is "Guru," Karen (Parfitt) Hughes is "High Prophet" and Laura Bush is often "First," as in "first lady." 
*


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> I admit this pisses me off so much, I didn't even know what the name "Dubya" stood for until recently. Had to look it up!
> 
> The JFK conspiracy theory and Michael Moore's 9/11 conspiracy theory really fit the above criteria. It's almost a cultlike mentality. I suppose it could be considered cult mentality.
> 
> ...


Dreamer is a human computer.

Do you ever get angry Dreamer?

I actually can "tell" that sleeping beauty has Psychic ability...I "think", quite strongly too, make a table move across the room, all that bizzo. I can "see" Her drinking an ancient American Indian potion in an old ceramic teacup in an old hut-like room on a hard packed dirt floor, it preceeds meditation.


> I think Stanley Hilton is trying to join his niece Paris on the list of "The Biggest Jokes in America." These conspiracy theories are great ways of making money for someone like him who has enough credentials to pretend to sound legitimate.
> 
> Tupac is still alive also.
> 
> Also, if you want to plan a self-attack, you don't go flying planes into the WORLD TRADE Center. Good way to ruin your economy. Maybe the Empire State Building or Chrysler Building.


Why call yourself "gimpy"? Do a law degree.


> Gimp you're smart, LOL. I always thought it was pronounced DOO-bya and it made no sense at all.
> 
> I Googled and found this. Learn something new every day.


You act autistic. Someone interfered with your ego development.
You need much higher command of "inferential statements" (They're very controlling) as do I...

My Mum is a master of infered statements... especially emotive one's. Statements that have no reason, or purpose or context. Manipulative, self-serving ideologies. "Stumpers".

You act like a fawning "computer". Brilliance reclines into absurd fawning...



You facinate me...You remind me of someone...Me, with self-control.

I have no self-control... loss of analytical dialogue may explain datt tho


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ghost asked:

[/quote]Why call yourself "gimpy"? Do a law degree. 


> Dreams dashed, only leaving me to reminisce about the glory days and what could have been. 34 was how many days they took me upon the spaceship.
> 
> Enough mindless drivel, resident "I'm so crazy" guy?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I messed up my quote box.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

gimpy34 said:


> I messed up my quote box.


  


gimpy34 said:


> "Just 'cause you feel it, doesn't mean it's there." - Radiohead





gimpy34 said:


> Dreams dashed, only leaving me to reminisce about the glory days and what could have been. 34 was how many days they took me upon the spaceship.
> 
> Enough mindless drivel, resident "I'm so crazy" guy?


There you go.

You're not so crazy.

34 days? What was it like on the spaceshipp. Like is so boring down here, anyway.

Mindless drivel. You would have been a good Lawyer


----------

